# Charging more than one ATV battery at the same time.



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

A tender is likely cheaper than new batteries every time. Just get more tenders. Otherwise get a charger designed to handle maintaining multiple 'banks' of batteries. These are likely more expensive than individual units would be.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Battery tenders come in all sizes. So, maybe yes, maybe no.

A model number of the tender would have helped.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Or just rotate the tender to each battery every couple weeks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.boatersplus.com/cole-her...tm_content=LS-12-48090&utm_campaign=shopzilla


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

joecaption said:


> http://www.boatersplus.com/cole-her...tm_content=LS-12-48090&utm_campaign=shopzilla


Yeah, but a charger with some brains, that can control each battery individually, is often a better choice. Using an isolator is definitely better than NOT using one, but not really 'enough'.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I can only tell that I have 2 deep cycle batteries connected to single solar panel charger and they been sitting there fine for 2 years by now. GAte opener. So it's fine to connect several. 
http://batteryminders.com/static_page.php?nick=b_multi


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I can tell you the batteries are only going to last as long as they last, no matter what you do. I have two ATVs, I have left the batteries in them over the winter in the cold. I have taken them out and kept them in the basement. I have left a battery tender on them. So far the best result has been, to once a month charge them. I only have one charger, so charge them one at a time. I seem to get two years out of the batteries. I use the calander on my phone or desk top to remind me.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

You can try connecting all lthe batteries in parallel. It will sorta work. The problem is that, if you are using a "smart" charger, once the first battery is fully charged, the charger will go into maintenance mode and slow way down. A dumb charger will keep going and charge them all. It will also overcharge them all. Better to use a multi-bay charger. I have a Genius G4 at work that seems to work pretty well. It ain't cheap, but it's probably less than 4 batteries and less than a similar Battery Tender. The cords are long enough that you could leave a couple of the batteries in the bikes.
http://www.geniuschargers.com/


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a dual battery charger on my boat. I bought one that would charge three batteries but never got around to installing it. Finally sold the boat and then the charger.

So, a three bank charger that puts out about 5 amps each and charges batteries individually. Is that what you are looking for? Seems to me you could mount it and run the leads as necessary.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

You don't even need 5 Amps each for little ATV batteries. 1-2 Amps is plenty.


----------

